

I’ve got something stuck in a hole and how I got it out. - arturventura
http://www.surf-the-edge.com/2011/02/10/ive-got-something-stuck-in-a-hole-and-how-i-got-it-out/

======
pbhjpbhj
How about a drinking straw, perhaps one off a child's drink carton (I used one
to make a hinge part for a NDS recently), to pop the spring and then a small
magnetic screwdriver poked through the straw (or gravity)?

Oh, must go and try this ...

